# TFT-Display Frage



## DexXxtrin (2. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Ich möchte ein Projekt für mich starten. Dabei ist auch ein LCD-TFT Display mit Touch-Screen (LQ043T1DG01) enthalten. Nun ich habe noch nie etwas mit einem solchen Display gemacht.
Meine Frage ist jetzt, was für Bauteile (Treiber, uP,…) dazu optimal sind damit es funktioniert und wie man vorgeht um eine vernünftige Anwendung zu haben (Das Projekt enthält einen MP3-Player und über das Display soll dann gesteuert werden).
Irgendwie habe ich keinen Plan wie man das macht (programmiert). 
Ich habe bereits mal das Datenblatt durchgeschaut. Sehe ich das richtig, dass wenn ich z.B. ein Button dazufügen will das ganze Bild neu laden muss und nicht einfach die Koordinaten erneuern kann?

Bin sehr froh um nützliche Tipps & Links.

Vielen Dank und Gruss

DexXxtrin


----------



## DexXxtrin (26. Juli 2010)

Kann mir wirklich niemand helfen?


----------



## Steiner_B (27. Juli 2010)

Ich habe schonmal für einen Touchscreen Anwendungen geschrieben. Alle Eingaben am Touchscreen verhalten sich wie Mauseingaben, du brauchst beim programmieren nur darauf zu achten das du alles so dimensionierst das du es auch mit einem Finger (o.ä.) anwählen kannst.


----------



## DexXxtrin (27. Juli 2010)

Ok, vielen Dank.
Hast du bei deiner Anwendung auch die Sachen selbst geschrieben, welche für die Bildausgabe zuständig waren?
Ich habe nämlich keine Ahnung, wie man dies realisiert.
Wie speicherst du diese ab, wie generierst du neue....
Beispiel: Wie machst du es, wenn du eine Laufschrift hast?

Wenn du Beispiel-Code oder ähnliches hast wäre ich sehr froh.

Gruss DexXxtrin


----------



## Steiner_B (27. Juli 2010)

Ich verstehe dein Problem nicht ganz. Du kannst jede normale .net WindowsForms Anwendung genau wie auf jedem anderen Bildschirm laufen lassen. Der Touchscreen ist ja nur eine andere Ausgabemöglichkeit, genauso wie wenn du einen Beamer an deinen Computer ansteckst.

//Edit: Willst du mir vielleicht erklären das da kein Windows Rechner dahintersteht? Dann brauch ich schon genauere Daten über die Hardware.


----------



## DexXxtrin (27. Juli 2010)

Aha ich sehe schon wo das Missverständnis ist. Ich möchte selbst ein Gerät bauen, an dem ich dann das Display anschliesse. Also mit Mikroprozessor.


----------



## Steiner_B (27. Juli 2010)

Das hab ich bis jetzt noch nie versucht. Meine Vermutung ist aber das du dann das VGA-Signal selbst erzeugen musst. Das läuft dann aber mehr oder weniger darauf hinaus das du dir ein komplettes OS drauf programmieren musst.


----------

